# Its Official!



## Peeps678 (May 21, 2013)

Well guys...its official. Had the prove up hearing today and everything went smooth and I'm officially divorced. Its time to start the next chapter of my life, which includes a great guy that I've been dating for a couple months. :smthumbup: 

You guys have been so helpful. I may not have posted a lot, but reading the posts daily have given me so much advice...and it was so nice to know that I wasn't alone.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Congrats! I hope things go well for you from here on out.


----------



## somethingnewmaybe (May 12, 2013)

Congrats! My case just hit the public records website today. In 90 days I'll be done too.


----------

